# Browning hi power dac compact 9mm



## Fnulnu (Oct 25, 2012)

I recently picked up a browning hi power compact 3 1/2 " barrel Knox has browning label and FN
10 rd mag double action/single action like new condition. I am looking for a value range I cannot find any information on it


----------

